# Middle Coast Texas Marsh Bayous and Cuts by Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay 
By Captain Chris Martin*

5/3/3014

Over the weekend we welcomed 21 guests from the Framing Industry, returning group with Jennifer Boland, Tom Clark with another couple, Greg S. party of 16 anglers. Also welcomed groups from metal business and the Doug H family. The weather was actually cooler over the weekend with winds 10-20 mph from all different directions. Redfish were found around shallow pockets of stained to clear water while using bait. The numbers of redfish were experiencing this spring has been a big improvement. Speckled trout continue to improve week-by-week with majority of better size trout being fooled with bone top waters. Black drum are really thick in the San Antonio Bay regions.

Bay-Flats Fishing-Duck Hunting
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More redfish action*

Guest visiting all the way from Massachusetts enjoyed big reds from the flats


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Report by Captain Jason Wagenfehr*

Fished with the Greg P. group today in windy low tide conditions. We set up camp in one of the area back lakes where we found just enough clean water and a good mixture of baitfish.

Best producer today was live shrimp under a popping cork. We still put in a pretty good grind, but the guys managed to put together a limit of redfish. I stayed with lures all-day and brought a couple of keeper sized trout and reds to hand including one trout that was just over 28". Plum/chartreuse paddle tails were getting the most bites on the lure end of the deal. We fished a soft bottom with scattered grass in a depth of about 2'.

Looking forward to another great day on the water with the same crew tomorrow!

Thanks!
Captain Jason Wagenfehr


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More red fish action*

Captain T.j. Christensen has been promoted to Operations Manager at Bay Flats Lodge and will no longer need his 2014 Shoalwater 23 cat boat. His boat only has 30 hours. If youâ€™re looking for a deal, this rig is ready to roll for fishing season.

Call 361-746-0248

Stored inside when not being used.

23 foot Shoalwater Cat.
250 Yamaha SHO
Digital Yamaha Gauges
Garmin Flush Mounted 721 GPS Color Touch Screen
Wet Sound iPad Deck, Amp, with 6 speakers
2 Power Pole Blade 8ft with Remotes
2 Brute 75 Qt. coolers with cushions
Power Steering
Flush mounted hatches
Coastline customer black boat trailer with spare
Minn Kota 112 lb. Trolling motor (not in photo)
On board battery charger
4 Interstate Batteries
Black powder coated aluminum grab rails, rod holders
2 Live Wells
Fuel tanks mounted in the deck
22 Pitched Bravo Prop
Stainless pop up cleats
Custom bucket Seats
Rear custom passenger seat over live well
Pro Air System for live wells


----------

